# Safety From Audi



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Should that not be

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


No he has a b m w :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

> No he has a b m w


Then should it not be


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

djp10tt said:


> > No he has a b m w
> 
> 
> Then should it not be


Depends could be:-


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

KJM said:


> djp10tt said:
> 
> 
> > > No he has a b m w
> ...


or :x :x :x - "where's my indicator"


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> > djp10tt said:
> ...


Actually, its two BMW's so more


----------

